# ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف



## مارينا مسعود (29 يناير 2008)

الترنيمة بتنسيق مختلف

1- كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الإله                   قديمة قوية أرجو لها الحياة

    فى أول العصور لمولد المسيح                  مرقس أتى بنور إيمانه الصحيح

    وجال فى البلاد ينادى بالخلاص                   باسم المسيح الفادى من يرفع القصاص

2- فآمن الأقباط بربنا يسوع                    وحل الإغتباط فى كافة الربوع

    فى أمد قريب قد حطموا الأوثان                   و إرتفع الصليب وراية الإيمان

    إبليس حالاً قام يحارب ابن الله                  فهيج الحكام والجند والولاة

3- فأشهروا السلاح على بنى الإيمان                   هيا إنكروا المسيح أو تلقوا فى النيران

    أباؤنا الكرام كبار مع صغار                   لم يثنيهم آلام وشدة وعار

    بل قالوا بإنتصار للخلف لا رجوع                  لا نجزع من نار... إلهنا يسوع

4- كم ضربوا كم عاشوا فى إكتئاب                  كم قتلوا كم حرقوا كم ذاقوا من عذاب

    بقوة اليقين قد غلبوا الآلام                   وداموا ثابتين فى ملك السلام

    بالدم والعنا قد إشتروا الإيمان                   وإحتفظوا لنا باسم الفادى الرحمن

5- هيا بنا نقوم من شدة الكسل                   وللعلا نروم ونسعى بالعجل

    كنيسة الآباء أنت إفتخارنا                   إلى نجاحها هيا هيا بنا

    كنيستى القبطية إيمانها صحيح                  إلى الأبد قوية يا مصر بالمسيح       ترنيمة اخرى

(1) كنيستي أرجو لك 
خلاص كل الشعب


قرار:

عد يا إلهى وإطَّلع 
تعهد الكرمة

(2) ليحفظ الرب لك عهداً 
وليملأ الإله أبراجك


(3) أطلب راحة لك 
دوماً لأجل إخوتي


(4) من أجل بيت الله 
ملتمساً فوزاً لك


(5) أنت إلهنا القوي
عونك ملجأ لنا

   من عزة الإله
يا سفينة النجاة




وأنظر من السماء
بالخصب و بالنماء

على الدوام
بالسلام


في قصرك الرحب
والأهل والصحب


أطلب لك الخيرات
من مصدر القوات


المُنجد المعين
وحصننا الحصين


ترنيمة اخرى                                                                                               لما أكون تعبان                                                        أروح لمين غيرك

أنت اللى تريحنى يا يسوع                                             (أركع وأصلى لك)2



لما أكون حزين                                                        أروح لمين غيرك

أنت اللى تعزينى يا يسوع                                              (أركع وأصلى لك)2



لما أكون عطشان                                                      أروح لمين غيرك

أنت اللى تروينى يا يسوع                                            (أركع وأصلى لك)2



لما أكون مريض                                                         أروح لمين غيرك

أنت اللى تشفينى يا يسوع                                               (أركع وأصلى لك)2



لما أكون حيران                                                        أروح لمين غيرك

أنت اللى ترشدنى يا يسوع                                              (أركع وأصلى لك)2



لما أكون فى ضيق                                                         أروح لمين غيرك

أنت اللى تنقذنى يا يسوع                                                (أركع وأصلى لك)2



لما أكون مظلوم                                                       أروح لمين غيرك

أنت اللى تنصفنى يا يسوع                                             (أركع وأصلى لك)2
مارينا مسعود


----------



## مارينا مسعود (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

حلوة جدا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

جميله  جدا  تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

_*جميلة اووووووووووى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## giny (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

*                                  جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

جميلة اوى


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

*شكراً يا مارينا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياقمر*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

جميله جدا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Meriamty (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*



جميلة جدا يا مارينا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## parsekevia (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

هااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## الوداعة (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

:yaka: جميلة جدآ و يسوع يعوض تعب  محبتك  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:yaka:​


----------



## صموئيل فؤاد (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

جميله جدا
تسلم ايدك


----------



## kyro_20062007 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررركيرلس سامى


----------



## مارينا مسعود (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم فظيعة افتح وشوف*

مين كيرلس سامى


----------

